# timing marks ?



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

i have a 93 sentra, with a 1.6 ga16de engine just got done doing a major tune -up, plugs, cap, rotor, wires, fuel filter, air filter, pvc, oxy sensor, ect... now i want to make sure the timming is on but my manual dosent describe much on the timming marks, i found the pointer and also found six marks on the crankshaft pully, now i know that it should be 10 btc, but which mark is 10? from what i gather each mark is 5 degrees?, -5 , +5, +10, +15, +20, also if im standing down on the pully side, it should be the fourth mark from the front of the car, and the third mark from the back of the car? does anyone know for sure? the car is running just fine but i wanted to check it.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

10* BTDC is the 3rd mark from the front of the car, or the 4th from the back of the car as there are 6 slashes you arrive at the same mark. (Don't forget to unplug the TPS.)


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

From rear to front 6 Marks total: 5* ATDC, TDC (0*), 5* BTDC, 10* BTDC, 15* BTDC, 20* BTDC


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Set your timing at 15 deg. and get 5 free HP...


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

thanks to all that replyed, set the timing last night it was just a bit off, but was worth doing i guess, thanks again!


----------

